# Ryobi OSS



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, this is my last review of the day. It's as much a gloat as it is a review. I picked up this Ryobi OSS at a garage sale the other day for $30.00. I've wanted one for awhile and actually have dedicated my baby DP to spindle sanding duty. No more. Now I have this sucker and couldn't be happier. It's more gloat than review b/c I have only had it for a couple weeks, but since they don't make it anymore I figured what the heck. It has 6 different drums with six matching zero clearance plates. There is a 2" DC port in the back that has work very well the times I have used it. It's stroke looks like about 3/4". It's not exactly a heavy duty unit, but the sander is powerful enough that I haven't affected it's RPM or oscillation rates. I suppose if I do that I am wrong anyways. I think I did pretty well for $30.00.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For $30, you did very well. My father has this same sander. My only complaint about this sander is that it was much louder than other sanders that I had used. Other than that, it seemed like a good sander.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I have one, too. This is a tool that HD was selling for a hundred bucks when it was still in production.

I got mine for $67 as a clearance item. I thought I did good until I read your commentary. Mine does have all of the accessories, and as one other commentator noted, it is a bit on the noisy side. I once used mine, along with a flat disc sander, to "carve" a solid block of maple into a nifty statue for my wife. Well, I DID first use a band saw to do the rough cut before using the sanders to essentially form the smoothed-out shape I wanted.

Photos attached. 1) the shaper. 2) the sculpture.

The black base of the sculpture was added after the piece was carved.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

That's a good price. I use my Grizzly unit all the time for various small projects. They are a great tool for the intended purpose.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Good find!!!

I have the Ridgid oscillating spindle/belt sander and absolutely love the thing! Just a really cool machine.

You will like the oscillating spindle much more than a stationary one, like with a DP. They really remove some material and are easier on the sleeves too.


----------



## Bob Hoffman (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the OSS450..the belts are listed as obsolete by many companies. I found them on Ebay from Polybelt. #160XL025 (spindle) #160XL037 (oscillator) both work perfectly ..


----------

